# Schneider-Kreuznach Retina Filter Question



## dinodan (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently acquired a Schneider-Kreuznach Retina-Tele-Arton f:4/85mm to use with my Bessamatic. I successfully performed the small machining job required to get the lens to fit the Voigtlander, and the results are superb! Really impressive glass, and surely the most compact 85 ever made.

However, while the Voigtlander lenses all have a 40.5mm screw-in filter mount, the S-K lens has a bayonet-type filter mount. Does anyone have any idea how or where I might find filters to fit this lens? I'm looking for a UV and either (or both) yellow and orange. I've tried Ebay (which is where I found the lens), but have not seen anything in the way of filters, and don't really know what to look for in terms of dimensions, etc..

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2007)

I have that exact size ring on my 6x9 80mm Rodenstock. What you need to do is buy step-up rings that will go from 40.5mm to a wider filter size. You may have to use multiple ones. IMPORTANT: You need to step-up as quickly as possible to a usable width in order to avoid vignetting.

Edit: I just saw that I misread your post and responded to the wrong thing. I think it should generally apply though...i.e. don't look for filters, look for a step-up/conversion ring.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 29, 2007)

Is this your lens?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 29, 2007)

The Tele Arton will take the B36 filters (B=bayonet). It might take also the 29.5mm for the inner thread. But best bet, if you can't find a B36 filter, use a 29.5 to Series V adapter so you can clear the front element of the lens.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 29, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Is this your lens?


Yes, that's the one.  I have the clear case as well.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 29, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> The Tele Arton will take the B36 filters (B=bayonet). It might take also the 29.5mm for the inner thread. But best bet, if you can't find a B36 filter, use a 29.5 to Series V adapter so you can clear the front element of the lens.


 
Thanks!


----------



## dinodan (Jul 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I have that exact size ring on my 6x9 80mm Rodenstock. What you need to do is buy step-up rings that will go from 40.5mm to a wider filter size. You may have to use multiple ones. IMPORTANT: You need to step-up as quickly as possible to a usable width in order to avoid vignetting.
> 
> Edit: I just saw that I misread your post and responded to the wrong thing. I think it should generally apply though...i.e. don't look for filters, look for a step-up/conversion ring.


 
Thank you, Max.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 29, 2007)

29.5 - 52mm step-up ring (made by Kodak of W. Germany, so presumably designed for this application) and B36 yellow filter found and purchased on Ebay.

Thanks again for the help.  What a terrific resource this forum is!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 29, 2007)

dinodan said:


> 29.5 - 52mm step-up ring (made by Kodak of W. Germany, so presumably designed for this application) and B36 yellow filter found and purchased on Ebay.
> 
> Thanks again for the help. What a terrific resource this forum is!


 
We aim to please. 

Glad you found what you needed. Let us know if you have other needs and/or questions. Enjoy your Tele-Arton.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 29, 2007)

The view from my backyard, through the Tele-Arton.  (Kodak Gold 200)


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh my! Very nice.


----------

